# Express Eventing



## emac (3 December 2008)

Well where do i start? Maybe i should start with what a GREAT day is was. Never have i seen people get excited about eventing like they did do then. People where on the egde of there seats. Shouting for who they whated to win. So a big well done to the whole team behind the idea of it. Now for all the small mined people who say it was a bad day. how many of you thought it was a bad day when you where shouting for William or when Oil rode such a great round and showed everyone how it should be done? well done Oil! My guess is you didnt think it was a bad day then. If you did then why didnt you bother staying why didnt you get up and leave? Iam sure if you where wacthing something else that was bad you would get up and leave. New events take time to work, all the great events had to start some where, i know for a fact that some of the geat events that you all watch had a worse time then what EE did. but you didnt right them off in fact you love them now. im sure the whole team of EE have got some ideas now how to make EE better so roll on next year i cant wait for it. As for Mary yes i feel for her having had it happen to me whlie out canter a race horse (maybe we should'nt do that now) i know how she feels, i really do hate to say it but these thigns happen. it only looks worse than what it was because everyone could see it, when it happens out on xc course (as it does) not everyone gets to see what happens, and in fact not everyone knows that someone is going home with out a horse. This is the risk you take when you ride horse no matter if your a happy hacker to a jockey. The only way ever to stop this from happening is to turn the horses out back in the wild iam sure that you dont wanna do that know do you? If you dont like what could happen then dont wacth the sport and dont have anything to do with horses
Well done to all the EE team and well done to Oil roll on next year.


----------



## SJFAN (3 December 2008)

1) Why start yet another thread on this topic? There are several running.
2) The name is Oli not Oil


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

here, here


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

I agree SJFAN.

It appears the only ppl **BIGGING** this event up are the winners, the organisers and the children who I know went and didnt really know what was going on.
They were so excited to tell me on Monday, they didnt even realise Cavvy had lost his life.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

oh sorry something we have done wrong


----------



## morgan4eva (3 December 2008)

No comment!


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

sorry love but things like this happen all the time i know about horses ive been around them for the past 23 years of my life i work with them ive worked with race horses treck horses and now with event horses. there are more horses put down from this than i think you know about, but they dont ever get a 2nd thought about. iam sorry for mary and cavvy but like i said dont wacth the sport if you dont like what can happen.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

guess i was right then shauna


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry love but things like this happen all the time i know about horses ive been around them for the past 23 years of my life i work with them ive worked with race horses treck horses and now with event horses. there are more horses put down from this than i think you know about, but they dont ever get a 2nd thought about. iam sorry for mary and cavvy but like i said dont wacth the sport if you dont like what can happen. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And do you think none of us have, do work with horses in all these industries and have maybe even more **YEARS** behind us to realise that accidents happen?!

BTW Im not *YOUR* love either.


----------



## morgan4eva (3 December 2008)

Welcome to HHO!


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

"emac", if you really want to try to defend EE, I think you are going to have to do a lot better than that. i'm afraid. It isn't small-minded at all to believe it was a "bad day", and, indeed, a bad competition, when many of the best riders and some of the best horses in the world were humiliated and endangered. To see Toddy, Tina, and so many other great riders having such problems?! It was more difficult than the Olympics, judging by the trouble it caused. Ridiculous. 
This is quite aside from the absolutely tragic loss of Call Again Cavalier... that alone would make it a "bad day" for 99% of educated horsey people. Even though it was an accident, which could have happened anywhere, the bitter and inescapable fact is that it happened at a new experimental type of competition.
I sincerely hope the money that was going to be pumped into it gets redirected into BE.


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
sorry love but things like this happen all the time i know about horses ive been around them for the past 23 years of my life i work with them ive worked with race horses treck horses and now with event horses. there are more horses put down from this than i think you know about, but they dont ever get a 2nd thought about. iam sorry for mary and cavvy but like i said dont wacth the sport if you dont like what can happen. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And do you think none of us have, do work with horses in all these industries and have maybe even more **YEARS** behind us to realise that accidents happen?!

BTW Im not *YOUR* love either. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What she said !

And she is my love !


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

so then how do say we make thngs better then, so if was a bad day why didnt you leave? so what about when best mate die did peole stop wacthing horse racing. they where only humiliated because they didnt learn where they where going you think that have £100k would make then try about harder wouldnt you. so the BBs whats your point if you know these things happen, oh and love is just a saying sweet heart


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

beautifully written and spot on


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Why come on here and rattle the cage and upset the HHO forum !

Have children broken up already for Christmas !


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

Naw Im a sweetheart now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Emac, try looking for the **How would you improve EE better** post.  It may help you.

IMO I dont think it should be made any better. I think it should be shelved.


----------



## Jambo (3 December 2008)

Why don't we just ignore it and it may go away!


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why come on here and rattle the cage and upset the HHO forum !

Have children broken up already for Christmas ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It would appear so... Yawn, December is going to be a very long month.

x


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

so how do you make BE better, you can be what ever you like love


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

Jesus Christ. 
By 'humiliated' I meant those who were eliminated - no-one expects to see horses of the calibre of Miners Frolic and Gandalf, ridden by riders of the calibre of Tina and Toddy, getting eliminated, it is ridiculous. The many riders who went wrong were let down by the timetable, they obviously did not have enough time to learn the course; as has been said, those who went later had the obvious advantage of having watched many others ride it already. These are top riders who are used to learning courses, but also to being given enough time to learn them (and no confusing course-changes overnight either, which caught out Nick Touzaint.)
Many of us have many years of experience with horses, we all know that accidents happen and that that is just part of the game, but this particular accident, to a supremely experienced combination who have gone safely around so many of the biggest tracks in the world, is particularly hard to accept as "just one of those things."
Your attitude to many of our top riders and horses almost defies belief, imho.


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
so how do you make BE better, you can be what ever you like love 

[/ QUOTE ]

In the words of MRussell, sack them all and replace them with the Chimps in the PG Tips advert.

You can go and play with them too if you like.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

so i guess one is going to pau next year as Tsunami II was put to sleep. that should be shelevd too then


----------



## Twinkletoes (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
"emac", if you really want to try to defend EE, I think you are going to have to do a lot better than that. i'm afraid. It isn't small-minded at all to believe it was a "bad day", and, indeed, a bad competition, when many of the best riders and some of the best horses in the world were humiliated and endangered. To see Toddy, Tina, and so many other great riders having such problems?! It was more difficult than the Olympics, judging by the trouble it caused. Ridiculous. 
This is quite aside from the absolutely tragic loss of Call Again Cavalier... that alone would make it a "bad day" for 99% of educated horsey people. Even though it was an accident, which could have happened anywhere, the bitter and inescapable fact is that it happened at a new experimental type of competition.
I sincerely hope the money that was going to be pumped into it gets redirected into BE. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Could't agree more.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

there is only chimp round here you would only call that if a chimp got killed


----------



## Eira (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
so i guess one is going to pau next year as Tsunami II was put to sleep. that should be shelevd too then 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think you quite understand . 
Most people are not boycotting next year because of a _ accident _ ( which yes has happened before !)

They are calling for it to be shelved because it was poorly advertised and run not to mention overpriced !


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
there is only chimp round here you would only call that if a chimp got killed 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
there is only chimp round here you would only call that if a chimp got killed 

[/ QUOTE ]







[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

PMSL!
emac makes less sense than I do.


----------



## lauraanddolly (3 December 2008)

I quite agree Kerilli. Leaving CAC out of it, I feel the number of riders that finished compared with the amount that started says it all, and before I get shot down for it I know a few of those were for errors of course. Still doesn't make it a successful event.  
 I didn't go - purely because I didn't like the idea of it.  My view hasn't changed much except to say if the organisers try and run it again - it needs a big over haul I don't believe it will ever work as it is. That said I would be happy for it never to run again. 
 From what I have heard there are many things I don't like about the event, silly celebrity judges(although perhaps not ALW), dressage scores turned into seconds(and not making much sense by the sounds of it) and the silly pit stop changeover thing to name a few. These are all things I feel need to be changed plus many more most likely. Cavvy's accident could of happened out on a XC course - and to be honest I would have preferred it if it had, seems more fitting somehow than in that stadium. 
 Like I said I didn't go, so much of my opinion is from what I have read on here but for me express eventing had something to prove and it failed in my eyes.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

like i said things take time to work 
Hickstead didnt work when that 1st started now look at it so no i anit missing the point


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PMSL!
emac makes less sense than I do. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Dont push it love xxx


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

BBs well that not hard is it


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

Ummm Scoopy.  Do you love BBS more than me???


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ummm Scoopy.  Do you love BBS more than me???  
	
	
		
		
	


	

























[/ QUOTE ]

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MM you know there is only one person in my heart ! xxxxxxxxx

But dont tell BB's


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

Phew!!! xxx


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

now horse and hound is on line dating


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
now horse and hound is on line dating 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you not know love !


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

Why wanna join in my love?


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
BBs well that not hard is it 

[/ QUOTE ]

Apparently not


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why wanna join in my love?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Naw I love ya, Can I be your love? It seems Scoops is two timing me - again


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why wanna join in my love?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Naw I love ya, Can I be your love? It seems Scoops is two timing me - again  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

How dare you say that BB's ..................


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

not really id rather have love with my other half then over the net


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

Yeah, but don't tell Scoops


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

If i mention your bad grammar and spelling, will you throw the "I'm dyslexic" card at me???


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why wanna join in my love?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Naw I love ya, Can I be your love? It seems Scoops is two timing me - again  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

How dare you say that BB's ..................  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was hurt scoops! real hurt... but its okay, Im now over it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





We still on for friday


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yeah, but don't tell Scoops  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

See you 2 are at it !

Fancy a threesome ?


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If i mention your bad grammar and spelling, will you throw the "I'm dyslexic" card at me???











[/ QUOTE ]

Why not? I do


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

Deal, but I think Emac wants to join in.


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yeah, but don't tell Scoops  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

See you 2 are at it !

Fancy a threesome ?  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]






 how rude...


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why wanna join in my love?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Naw I love ya, Can I be your love? It seems Scoops is two timing me - again  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

How dare you say that BB's ..................  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was hurt scoops! real hurt... but its okay, Im now over it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





We still on for friday  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Friday in brushes at 7pm ! be there or be square !


----------



## Hesperus (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry love but things like this happen all the time i know about horses ive been around them for the past 23 years of my life i work with them ive worked with race horses treck horses and now with event horses. there are more horses put down from this than i think you know about, but they dont ever get a 2nd thought about. iam sorry for mary and cavvy but like i said dont wacth the sport if you dont like what can happen. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good God!!!!!

Sure....actually yeah you're right. Totally acceptable to wtach the worlds best and most precious event horses either fall, lose their confidence, get injured or die. I mean who actually wanted to watch a good day of sport????? What we really wanted to see was one elimination and humiliation after another and only 6 horses actually complete. Its just so much fun being on the edge of your seat the whole time willing them to finish safely and not get hurt rather than actually caring about who won... 

Quite honestly those that understood what was happeneing were terrified for those horses and those that didn't got such a bad impression of the sport. Those that claim to know anything about the sport, were there and say it was 'Great day' just astound and disappoint me.

And there seems to be a big 'brave face' PR effort going on now...I would love to know what a lot of those riders really feel about the event rather than what they have said to the press. Tina and Karin must wish they had never taken part as they potentially have a lot of work to do regaining their beautiful talented horses'  trust and confidence. Although I guess they are just grateful they got to take theirs home...


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If i mention your bad grammar and spelling, will you throw the "I'm dyslexic" card at me???











[/ QUOTE ]

Hahaha, i'd been sitting on my hands over those points. 
I thought it was an 8 year old so was prepared to be lenient, until the"worked with horses for 23 years" comment. Hmmmmmmm.
*baits hook, fishes for troll*


----------



## Dirtymare (3 December 2008)

In my opinion, this forum is generally a friendly place to be. 
Please dont come on here patronising  people just because they have a different opinion to yourself.
We are all entitled to our own opinions, and should not be slated for it.
Oh, and maybe use spellcheck before you submit your post.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

lol you think i wanna join in sorry ive got better things to do then act like im in a chat room trying to have cyper sex


----------



## weevil (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well where do i start? Maybe i should start with what a GREAT day is was. Never have i seen people get excited about eventing like they did do then.

[/ QUOTE ]
In your opinion. Personally I have seen people much more excited about eventing with a much better atmosphere at many events.
[ QUOTE ]
 People where on the egde of there seats. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Well yes, but mainly because the course was such carnage that we were willing the riders to actually get round.
[ QUOTE ]
 Now for all the small mined people who say it was a bad day. how many of you thought it was a bad day when you where shouting for William or when Oil rode such a great round and showed everyone how it should be done? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I take it you mean Oli?? Strange that, for both of those rounds, while they may have completed the course neither was particularly comfortable to watch.
[ QUOTE ]
My guess is you didnt think it was a bad day then. If you did then why didnt you bother staying why didnt you get up and leave?

[/ QUOTE ] several people around me DID leave after the fiasco when Gandalf trashed the corner. We stayed because there were combinations we wanted to see but left as soon as Bettina retired as we didn't have the heart to watch the presentation ceremony and judging by the mass exodus we were not the only ones to feel this way.
[ QUOTE ]
im sure the whole team of EE have got some ideas now how to make EE better so roll on next year i cant wait for it

[/ QUOTE ]
I certainly hope so, the day started off quite promisingly and the dressage was interesting and entertaining. But they will need to seriously rethink the jumping phase, and even then I am not sure I would want to go again.
[ QUOTE ]
it only looks worse than what it was because everyone could see it, when it happens out on xc course (as it does) not everyone gets to see what happens 

[/ QUOTE ]
Possibly, but I feel the situation was made much worse by the unbelievably crass commentary while CAC was being assessed by the vets. To witter on about how great the event had been, how much money the winner would get and how the event had claimed several "scalps" was unforgivably tactless


----------



## Madam_max (3 December 2008)

LMFAO!!!! Cyper sex


----------



## KatB (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
so i guess one is going to pau next year as Tsunami II was put to sleep. that should be shelevd too then 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think you quite understand . 
Most people are not boycotting next year because of a _ accident _ ( which yes has happened before !)

They are calling for it to be shelved because it was poorly advertised and run not to mention overpriced ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it is very unfair to say it was badly run and advertised. that is simply not true and a kick in the teeth for the people who worked tirelessly to try and make it a success 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Yes there was alot of areas where things can be improved, and the course was too tough, but no-one knew how horses would react to being inside, and the course was doable, but horses reacted to the arena and shortened format in a more obvious way than anyone could have known without running a test event which even then wouldnt have been proof or evidence enough and was nearly impossible to arrange with the expense of the venue etc.

The organisers etc of the event were absolutely distraught at the outcome, as you can imagine. They are massive supporters of eventing and have probably had more involvement with Mary and Cav, and the other riders who were competing than any of us, so they will be feeling similar if not more emotion to the rest of us who were just mere spectators and admirers of the competitors. 

So please, the people who organised and came up with this event want all the feedback and help possible to make this acheivable. The funds were never going to be going to BE, so please remember this was a privately funded venture to help eventing, not to take anything away from it. The people who organise dit are very experienced event organisers, so everything that was put together was done with much thought and time taken, aswell as the thousands of hours to make it possible. 

Constructive comments will be welcome, the continuous thoughtless comments make that are untrue and ill informed arent really helpful or acceptable. So please think before posting a knee jerk reaction. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*KatB climbs off her soapbox*


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If i mention your bad grammar and spelling, will you throw the "I'm dyslexic" card at me???











[/ QUOTE ]

Lol - have been reading this post wondering whether to comment on that, trust you to be the first to pipe up!he he!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Do i care no, do i know you no, 

Get a grip love !


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 cyper sex 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL......


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
If i mention your bad grammar and spelling, will you throw the "I'm dyslexic" card at me???











[/ QUOTE ]

Lol - have been reading this post wondering whether to comment on that, trust you to be the first to pipe up!he he! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

Needed Saying!!!







Another Faux Dyslexic Rytign oh so hard to meak a piont


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

William liked it and would like it agin next year so would many other riders i have been told mettings are going on with them to make the whole event better


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!

Someone help, my computer has a gremlin in it, does anyone have a software package to remove the virus 'emac'

go and play on the perelli forum or in the road, anywhere but here.  

The day was a shambles, aside from the loss of a very talented horse you prat.  You seem to have taken delight in stiring up conflict, and have done it in the lowest of taste.  

Now you are conducting personal attacks on forum members. You will never amount to anything in life by the sound of your attitude, whereas everyone elso joining this thread sound like they were leaps and bounds ahead of you in class, character, manners, experience, sanity and intelligence when they were born.


----------



## LEH89 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
In my opinion, this forum is generally a friendly place to be. 
Please dont come on here patronising  people just because they have a different opinion to yourself.
We are all entitled to our own opinions, and should not be slated for it.
Oh, and maybe use spellcheck before you submit your post. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hear hear Dirtymare... 

Im all for a debate but this has just turned into nastiness and patronisation. There's no need to come on here just to rile people so you can get a reaction. There are still some very raw feelings about the event.


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

well said KATB, yeah iam dyslexic thanks i have to wear the green glass, so not only are you hurting thr poeple what worked hard for EE day your now taking the piss out of ppl that have dyslexic thats big off you


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

And yes I know i spelt Parelli wrong, but i am pi**ed off


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

iam, am i hey i only said what i thought


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
well said KATB, yeah iam dyslexic thanks i have to wear the green glass, so not only are you hurting thr poeple what worked hard for EE day your now taking the piss out of ppl that have dyslexic thats big off you 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isn't it just.

Now fcuk fof..


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

You go out to lunch and everything nice and quiet on here. 
WHAM BAM.................. lots can happen in 30mins............

defo pulling up sofa with cup of coffee and bag of sweets.......


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
William liked it and would like it agin next year so would many other riders i have been told mettings are going on with them to make the whole event better 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jeeezus. First of all, while I have enormous respect for William, even he looked uncomfortable at times. I can't remember the last time I saw him stuff a fence up as badly as he did the double of hedges. Ballincoola was very good to him.

Of course those who did well and won a lot of money, and those who didn't get a chance to compete, will be in favour. Don't be so flipping naive.

I would like to hear what Tina, Toddy, Karin and certain other riders think about coming back next year...

Imho this, just like Lucinda Green's Dressage-less-Eventing, should be shelved (anyone remember that? They ran a few classes at, if i recall correctly, Advanced level. They were okay but not brilliant, and were quietly abandoned.)

The huge prize money makes people do funny things. It is one of the worst aspects of the modern sport imho. Tbh i'd rather the 20 had all been paid an appearance fee of, say, £15k each, with a more nominal amount awarded according to placings. I realise this probably won't be a popular idea though!

oh, and by the way, dyslexia is no excuse at all for pure laziness, use a spellchecker!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

You go out to lunch and everything nice and quiet on here. 
WHAM BAM.................. lots can happen in 30mins............

defo pulling up sofa with cup of coffee and bag of sweets....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

thats nice off you yeah well done


----------



## Stateside (3 December 2008)

Question.
Was the jumping and cross country against the clock ? fasted clear wins. 
some of us don't know  how the event was run and are having a problem working out how and what went on. someone please enlighten on how the event worked.


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

You go out to lunch and everything nice and quiet on here. 
WHAM BAM.................. lots can happen in 30mins............

defo pulling up sofa with cup of coffee and bag of sweets....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its a bugger isnt it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





TBH I think the troll will be sloping off soon.

But youre okay, we have Scoops doing cuper sex 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 later, should be exciting, eek I mean cyper


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
thats nice off you yeah well done 

[/ QUOTE ]

the weirdo's picking on you now, Kick On


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

You go out to lunch and everything nice and quiet on here. 
WHAM BAM.................. lots can happen in 30mins............

defo pulling up sofa with cup of coffee and bag of sweets....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its a bugger isnt it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





TBH I think the troll will be sloping off soon.

But youre okay, we have Scoops doing cuper sex 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 later, should be exciting, eek I mean cyper 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

What do you mean im doing it now


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

for christ sake,

even the bloody government could have organised the even better, and spotted many of the glaring problems before the event.  It is called TROUBLE SHOOTING'  Events that are braind new do not have to be such a shambles if they are planned, managed and executed correctly.  
There is no defending the event, if it was done correctly from start to finish then people would be on the edge of their seats with anticipation of the next one, and I am sure that no one wants the organisers of this ever to be unleashed on another horse event again, If i were competing at that level i would certainly not bother competing if their name popped up as organisers.


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

Stateside, I don't think the sj was against the clock, but the "pit stop" (change of clothes) was (which was a totally stupid idea if I ever heard one) and the xc was.
There are a lot of clips on Youtube now if you want to see how it went. WFP and Oli Townends rounds are the ones to watch, really.


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Pass the web cam round please


----------



## morgan4eva (3 December 2008)

Perhaps we should all agree to disagree - I think someone very new to HHO is loving this!


----------



## beckypj (3 December 2008)

Here here Kerilli!! Spot on. 

I agree entirely. 

The fact the top 19 riders in the world had difficulty suggests there was something not quite right with the event.


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Pass the web cam round please







[/ QUOTE ]








Brilliant, bloody PMSL


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Perhaps we should all agree to disagree - I think someone very new to HHO is loving this! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Afew of us Old to HHO are aswell...

it's hilarious...


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

I am new to HHO and im not loving it !

Was you pointing the finger at me


----------



## KatB (3 December 2008)

Queenbee, so you know who organised it?! I somehow doubt it from those comments.... if so you would be boycotting BE events such as Belton, Oasby, Prestwold Hall etc etc as Stuart Buntine is one of the largest event organisers on the BE calendar.....


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

Its certainly cheered up my afternoon.
Although Im supposed to be working, damn xmas cards need writing, and Ive failed.

ARGH


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  Quote:


that*'s*  nice  *of*  you yeah *,*  well done 
-------------------------------------------------
the weirdo's picking on you now, Kick On




[/ QUOTE ] 


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..........


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
well said KATB, yeah iam dyslexic thanks i have to wear the green glass, so not only are you hurting thr poeple what worked hard for EE day your now taking the piss out of ppl that have dyslexic thats big off you 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isn't it just.

Now fcuk fof.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL.... you are funny 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

no one is picking on any one. i was talking about you.

an optimum time is calculated to complete the jumping phase this ran continuously throughout both of the jumping test including the pit stop. in the jumping phase of the event competition all scores will be calculated as seconds added these will be added to the time penalties from the dressase. the winner of the competition will be the rider with the lowest accumulated time


----------



## disco (3 December 2008)

Sorry, I'm finding this a tad amusing now!
It's like reading something from the english man in Allo Allo!

Expross Evonting anyone?!


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
well said KATB, yeah iam dyslexic thanks i have to wear the green glass, so not only are you hurting thr poeple what worked hard for EE day your now taking the piss out of ppl that have dyslexic thats big off you 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well JM07 you called it right


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Now fcuk fof..

PMSL.... you are funny 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

but it would make perfect sense to a dyslexic....


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
well said KATB, yeah iam dyslexic thanks i have to wear the green glass, so not only are you hurting thr poeple what worked hard for EE day your now taking the piss out of ppl that have dyslexic thats big off you 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isn't it just.

Now fcuk fof.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL.... you are funny 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


PMSL....

Tell me you are joking....


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry, I'm finding this a tad amusing now!
It's like reading something from the english man in Allo Allo!

Expross Evonting anyone?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Disco get back in your box


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Now fcuk fof..

PMSL.... you are funny 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

but it would make perfect sense to a dyslexic.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Im dyslexic, makes no sense to me at all


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
well said KATB, yeah iam dyslexic thanks i have to wear the green glass, so not only are you hurting thr poeple what worked hard for EE day your now taking the piss out of ppl that have dyslexic thats big off you 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well JM07 you called it right 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Well what a surprise, eh??


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Sorry, I'm finding this a tad amusing now!
It's like reading something from the english man in Allo Allo!

Expross Evonting anyone?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Disco get back in your box  
	
	
		
		
	


	





















[/ QUOTE ]

Oh I loved the policemen in that... Good Moaning


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Queenbee, so you know who organised it?! I somehow doubt it from those comments.... if so you would be boycotting BE events such as Belton, Oasby, Prestwold Hall etc etc as Stuart Buntine is one of the largest event organisers on the BE calendar..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well then, they should know better, and quite frankly should assess whether they should be doing their job seeing as they made such a c*ck up and are obviously more attentive to glory hunting than to the minor details such as 'safety' just to mention one.


Come on Twizzel join in... I know you want to


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

but it would make perfect sense to a dyslexic.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Im dyslexic, makes no sense to me at all  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You mean you can't work out what "fcuk fof" means... ?!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Sorry, I'm finding this a tad amusing now!
It's like reading something from the english man in Allo Allo!

Expross Evonting anyone?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Disco get back in your box  
	
	
		
		
	


	





















[/ QUOTE ]

Oh I loved the policemen in that... Good Moaning  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

*shakes head at BB's*

What are you going on about now LOVIE !


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

PMSL.................... brilliant


----------



## morgan4eva (3 December 2008)

You must be a really quick poster then! Naw I meant someone much newer than you, who doesnt spell as well sweety!


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
no one is picking on any one. i was talking about you.



[/ QUOTE ]

Not only Tixylyx but unable to "read" the forum correctly...

You replied to Kick On.

Try and keep up, eh emac?

Thank you


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

but it would make perfect sense to a dyslexic.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Im dyslexic, makes no sense to me at all  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You mean you can't work out what "fcuk fof" means... ?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe that's how you spell it if your colour blind.... He He 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyway I wouldn't know, I am not coarse and vulgar


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You must be a really quick poster then! Naw I meant someone much newer than you, who doesnt spell as well sweety! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im very quick !

Love ya Lovie !


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[But me thinks you may have a problem too hun 'fcuk fof...' isn't how you're meant to spell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

but it would make perfect sense to a dyslexic.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Im dyslexic, makes no sense to me at all  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You mean you can't work out what "fcuk fof" means... ?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

No  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 but Ive just had it explained to me.

Ooo how rude


----------



## MagicMelon (3 December 2008)

Why do these posts always turn weird. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Im very quick ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you want to go around advertising that?


----------



## morgan4eva (3 December 2008)

That was reeeeeeally quick darling!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why do these posts always turn weird. I have no idea what's going on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

YOU CALLING ME WEIRD ?????????????????

















































Oh thats to nice thankies !


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Sorry, I'm finding this a tad amusing now!
It's like reading something from the english man in Allo Allo!

Expross Evonting anyone?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Disco get back in your box  
	
	
		
		
	


	





















[/ QUOTE ]

Disco mentioned Allo Allo.... and I said, I loved the policeman in that.

Okay, Ill get my coat.. 

Oh I loved the policemen in that... Good Moaning  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

*shakes head at BB's*

What are you going on about now LOVIE ! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Now thats really weird.
I replied saying that I liked Discos comment about allo allo...


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 Im very quick ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you want to go around advertising that? 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

Oh FCUK !


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

Because it is much better to not feed the troll and so play along with some of their more stupid comments e.g. cyper, sorry cyber sex


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why do these posts always turn weird. I have no idea what's going on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know either, but it makes more sense to me than the cr*p that was in the first post, this is far better


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why do these posts always turn weird. I have no idea what's going on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It eventually flushes out the trolls


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

get a life all of you i was only saying what i thought of the day


----------



## Supanova (3 December 2008)

PLEASE STOP!!!   The written word can very easily be misconstrued and I think everyone should just stop before people get even more upset and wound up.


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
get a life all of you i was only saying what i thought of the day 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one thank you - it just consists of me sitting on here most of the day


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

emac,


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

You are legible when you put your mind to it!!!

Well Done

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3744978/an/0/page/0#3744978


----------



## morgan4eva (3 December 2008)

......There he goes!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PLEASE STOP!!!   The written word can very easily be misconstrued and I think everyone should just stop before people get even more upset and wound up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No FCUK is a brand !


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
get a life all of you i was only saying what i thought of the day 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, if you re-read your first post, you didn't just say what you thought of the day, actually. You said quite a lot about other members of the audience, and about fatalities in horse sports, and people's attitudes to them etc etc. 
It came across as a bit offensive, actually.
Anyway, there's already been a lot said about EE, and this is far from the best thread about it.


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

anyone hit admin button yet??


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Nope !


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
anyone hit admin button yet?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, Why???


----------



## archoak (3 December 2008)

Immac, please learn to spell, you're making my head hurt


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Immac, please learn to spell, you're making my head hurt  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Allo Allo BB's


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

quote
Well, if you re-read your first post, you didn't just say what you thought of the day, actually. You said quite a lot about other members of the audience, and about fatalities in horse sports, and people's attitudes to them etc etc. 
It came across as a bit offensive, actually.
Anyway, there's already been a lot said about EE, and this is far from the best thread about it. 

well i didnt mean to i was just saying what i thought which alot off other people have . 

sorry i cant spell didnt think that this was a spelling test


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

sorry..................

going for another bag of sweets


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Allo Allo BB's  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Reneeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
emac,


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

You are legible when you put your mind to it!!!

Well Done

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3744978/an/0/page/0#3744978 

[/ QUOTE ]


Must only be dyslexic on the first Wednesday of every month!!


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  well i didnt mean to i was just saying what i thought which alot off other people have . 

sorry i cant spell didnt think that this was a spelling test 

[/ QUOTE ]

it isn't, but if you are going to have such a big rant on such a controversial subject, it's just another thing to set people's backs up, to be honest.


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Immac, please learn to spell, you're making my head hurt  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And the prize for making me laugh the most at a post (with the poster) in all the time i have been on here goes to applechaff,  That was bloody perfect


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

yeah cos i can pick when i wanna be dyslexic


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Allo Allo BB's  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Reneeeeeeeeeeee 

[/ QUOTE ]

Allo Allo !


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

Right then....

"listen veerry carrfully, i shell zay ziss only wonce"...

Who is the Maddonna witha the bigga boobies?


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
PLEASE STOP!!!   The written word can very easily be misconstrued and I think everyone should just stop before people get even more upset and wound up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No FCUK is a brand ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I was just about to say that.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Do you think maybe FCUK FOF is a cheaper version of it that is retailed around Sunday market stalls?


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Right then....

"listen veerry ccarrfully, i shell zay ziss only wonce"...

Who is the Maddonna witha the bigga boobies?






[/ QUOTE ]

Thump ! JM i fell off me chair !

An old woman lies here growing weak from lack of nourishment!

Madame Fanny La Fan


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

You mean the Fallen maddonna with the big boobies.

LMAO, JM you have me in stitches


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

another one fallen off sofa - classic


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yeah cos i can pick when i wanna be dyslexic 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, forgive me, but it looks as if you can!


----------



## Supanova (3 December 2008)

My please stop post wasn't aimed particularly at Santa_Scoopy it was aimed at everyone on this thread as IMO this has gone past being funny and I was trying to stop people getting more upset and annoyed.


----------



## archoak (3 December 2008)

And the prize for making me laugh the most at a post (with the poster) in all the time i have been on here goes to applechaff, That was bloody perfect 

We need a laugh after Sunday


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yeah cos i can pick when i wanna be dyslexic 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shock horror.....

fancy pretending to be Tixylix....


oooooo, thats naughty.


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My please stop post wasn't aimed particularly at Santa_Scoopy it was aimed at everyone on this thread as IMO this has gone past being funny and I was trying to stop people getting more upset and annoyed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

what are you on about???


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Right then....

"listen veerry carrfully, i shell zay ziss only wonce"...

Who is the Maddonna witha the bigga boobies?






[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
yeah cos i can pick when i wanna be dyslexic 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shock horror.....

fancy pretending to be Tixylix....


oooooo, thats naughty. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you're troll baiting again


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My please stop post wasn't aimed particularly at Santa_Scoopy it was aimed at everyone on this thread as IMO this has gone past being funny and I was trying to stop people getting more upset and annoyed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the only person getting upset and annoyed is the OP who posted a very rude and somewhat distasteful post in the first place


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
yeah cos i can pick when i wanna be dyslexic 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shock horror.....

fancy pretending to be Tixylix....


oooooo, thats naughty. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you're troll baiting again 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


Who???






Moi??


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

I blame Scoopy


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I blame Scoopy 

[/ QUOTE ]

and me.....................


----------



## BBs (3 December 2008)

Shes a bugger that Scoopy.


----------



## Foxfolly (3 December 2008)

Wow how bitchy has this got....

I actually feel sorry for Emac, I can't see what was wrong with the original post TBH, it is Emac's views and yes posted on a forum but rather than just becoming a mature debate it has turned into a slanging match with quite a few HHOers ganging up and just ridiculing Emac... Very immature and sad I thought a lot of the people who have joined in were more mature than that...  
	
	
		
		
	


	





KatB's post is much more mature and very valid... well said her!!

I didn't go to Cardiff but have seen some Utube footage, IMO it does look like they had too much, and it was too big for the size of the small arena.

I like the idea of it but it definitely needs rethinking, and probably knocked down to a 3* height ..the hickstead version works well so maybe up the height of the SJ and soften the XC element, to make it fit better in the constraints of an arena!

Lastly having seen CAC's fall it is gutting to loose such a special horse and my heart is with Mary and all CAC's connection. He actually did what Zara got away with doing at Badminton on Ardfield magic star... He was a bit off but being a Cavalier he was so brave he just took it on and it didn't come off... I also have a Cavalier..and they all have the reputation for being pretty gun-ho and brave so I think I'm qualified to make that comment!! 

At least he was happy and enjoying himself up until the end!!

RIP Cav


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I blame Scoopy 

[/ QUOTE ]

and me.....................






[/ QUOTE ]

and me to


----------



## TableDancer (3 December 2008)

emac - leaving the other stuff out of this, if you really do want to have a reasonable debate about this please do look at some of the other threads as a number of people have tried to make suggestions/rational observations about the event. But winding people up and patronising the crowd isn't the best way to start such a debate - hence this thread 
	
	
		
		
	


	





People contributing to the debate include every level from those who just wanted a good day out to personal friends of the riders involved and people who event to advanced and beyond. So to write off their views as you did was a bit rich to put it mildly.

I can understand why friends/supporters of the Buntines and others involved in the running of EE are rallying to support them at such a time and I sympathise. My only suggestion would be that they would garner more respect and on-going support if they 1) Held their hands up openly and admitted that the day was not a success - which is not to imply it never could be in the future and 2) Didn't hide behind other people to try to get their views across but were brave enough to put their heads above the parapet!


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I blame Scoopy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It would be normal HHO behaviour to just blame JM07 
	
	
		
		
	


	









***whispers "you know I luv ya JM07"***


----------



## disco (3 December 2008)

Ha Ha this is more like it!!

Loooovve Meeee, Uuuuuggg Meeee Renee Artois!


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Yeah it was JM007 AGAIN


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I blame Scoopy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It would be normal HHO behaviour to just blame JM07 
	
	
		
		
	


	











[/ QUOTE ]


it would!!!!

I BLAME JM07!!!!


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yeah it was JM007 AGAIN  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

007??

Shaken, not stirred???


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

Very well put TableDancer - completely agree


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

now, now, "mon cherries" ..................


----------



## JM07 (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Very well put TableDancer - completely agree 

[/ QUOTE ]

I bet you don't!!


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I bet you don't!!







[/ QUOTE ]

Oi!!!


----------



## Helbert (3 December 2008)

Just to add my two cents worth...
I know 5 people that went. 3 left before Mary and Cavy's tragic accident. 2 immediately following.
They have described the event to me as CARNAGE.
They said that it was tragic and horrific to watch (even before the accident, which they said was inevitable). They said the grand stand was half empty and they had tried to get something to eat in the afternoon and were told they had run out for food! 
They also told me that Tara Parma-Tomkinson's horse (not sure how to spell her name) slipped over a number of times (once onto its knees) and she eventually retired because of the slippery surface. Now, before you all crucify me about this - I wasn't there, this is just what they told me.

You have to ask, How Well Was The Event Run Really? (despite what the PR/EMAC people are saying). And lets not forget that all the riders were paid for the appearances and £100k price money is double that for Badminton and for one days work! Are they really likely to say anything bad?


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yeah it was JM007 AGAIN  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

007??

Shaken, not stirred??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

So that's what you do when you aren't troll baiting?


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

THE END ............


----------



## Queenbee (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Right then....

"listen veerry carrfully, i shell zay ziss only wonce"...

Who is the  <u>Troll</u>  witha the  <u>problem</u> ?






[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry just altered your quote


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

Cough THE END


----------



## BananamanUK (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Expross Evonting anyone?!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMFAO Disco - I've not laughed properly at a good thread like this in a long time... "You stupid wo-man!!  Can you not se zat zis paw girl as a fish bon stuck in er throooot?"

Fair play to the people who've tried to make serious responses to (Im)emac's hair-removing drivel.  I've got some comments from being there on the day myself, but this thread is clearly not the place for them.


----------



## nellieelephant (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Cough THE END 

[/ QUOTE ]

clearly not.


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Cough THE END 

[/ QUOTE ]

You keep trying love


----------



## Scoopy (3 December 2008)

THE END 

THREAD IS NOW CLOSED


----------



## Nats_uk (3 December 2008)

......


----------



## archoak (3 December 2008)

"Wow how bitchy has this got....

I actually feel sorry for Emac, I can't see what was wrong with the original post TBH, it is Emac's views and yes posted on a forum but rather than just becoming a mature debate it has turned into a slanging match with quite a few HHOers ganging up and just ridiculing Emac."

This is what is wrong with it, it was written purely to annoy and upset people.  It was ridiculed because of the spelling (perhaps unfairly) but really OIL!

"Now for all the small mined people who say it was a bad day. how many of you thought it was a bad day when you where shouting for William or when Oil rode such a great round and showed everyone how it should be done? well done Oil! My guess is you didnt think it was a bad day then. If you did then why didnt you bother staying why didnt you get up and leave?"

And to answer OPs question - lots of people did leave! My son works on an event yard and they had free tickets, he didn't go but his boss did (a pro event rider) and she sat with a course designer (3*) and a course builder.  They left when Gandalf broke the corner and it was hollow


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

i was only saying what i thought of the whole day, if other people didnt like it then thats fine that is up to them i didnt write of any body else and there views off.


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

FIN??????????

******* toddles off to do horses **********


----------



## emac (3 December 2008)

no i didnt write it to upset people its what i think


----------



## Dirtymare (3 December 2008)

Please stop. I'm laughing so much, my collegues are begining to suspect I'm not actually doing any workl!!!!!!


----------



## kick_On (3 December 2008)

COUGH COUGH

le thread et a FIN????????.....................


----------



## teapot (3 December 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkz1ecxrQO4


----------



## Foxfolly (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This is what is wrong with it, it was written purely to annoy and upset people.  It was ridiculed because of the spelling (perhaps unfairly) but really OIL!

"Now for all the small mined people who say it was a bad day. how many of you thought it was a bad day when you where shouting for William or when Oil rode such a great round and showed everyone how it should be done? well done Oil! My guess is you didnt think it was a bad day then. If you did then why didnt you bother staying why didnt you get up and leave?"

[/ QUOTE ]

How do you know it was just to upset people??? Maybe I am being naive but I don't think it was.. Yes OK could have maybe been written a bit more tactfully but....

I read it that what Emac thought was that everyone was getting rather OTT about it because of CAC, and although extremely sad other horses have lost their lives at other events and not so much fuss has been made of the actual event.... 

I was gutted to hear about CAC but I do feel that what Emac has posted is to a degree very true..... we are all sad when a horse looses its life at an event but it was just an accident. OK in some peoples view it could have been avoided as there were obviously problems with the degree of difficulty asked at EE. But lets all remember the riders didn't have to jump if they thought it was too difficult, there are enough riders that will speak up when things aren't right and Mary King is one who will speak her mind, remember she wouldn't run at Badminton last year because of the ground!!

YES I agree EE obviously didn't work well, and definitely needs to be changed to work, but lets not give up on it straightaway, the idea is good but it needs reviewing not just slammed in to the ground! Emac is right things that are considered great now often had teething problems the first few times they ran...

And YES I think definitely unfairly re the spelling.... who has the right to ridicule people just because they can't spell? My spellling is all over the shop sometimes... especially when I try to type quickly... I'll never make a secretary!! 
I am all for asking people NOT to post in text speak but as for someone getting hell cos they can't spell is just rather pathetic!...Does it make those people feel big and good about themselves???.... it is such a shame this thread had to deteriorate in the way it has!! 

and really makes me feel rather ashamed to be on this forum if that is what happens....


----------



## joy (3 December 2008)

I agree with you FoxHOLLYfolly.


----------



## worMy (3 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree with you FoxHOLLYfolly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

yup, agree

i saw people making a fuss over 'oil' well come on, when you are typing fast its very easy to type i before l so it spells oil, not oli.
so for those people being horrible over it--what the heck??? how pathetic is that!


----------



## destiny11 (3 December 2008)

Looool at this thread, how old exactly are the posters on this forum??


----------



## Supanova (4 December 2008)

100% agree with FoxHollyFolly - very well put!


----------



## annunziata (4 December 2008)

i agree totally with foxhollyfolly well said!!


----------



## shocked (4 December 2008)

I am a member of several different forums and I really do not think I have seen anything like what I have on this thread.

Why do you all feel the need to be so nasty?  Does it make you feel better to put someone else down?!
Just because the person who started the thread happens to have a different opinion to some of you does not give you any right to start making personal remarks and swearing at them!  As for making fun of the condition dyslexia, this was totally unneeded, it is easy when typing to get something wrong or miss read it, am I to take it that you have never done anything wrong in your lives?!

You branded this person a 'troll' before even bothering to look in to what he/she was saying.  The poster has obviously a knowledge of the subjects they speak about, a little too much effort for your typical forum 'troll' to go to do you not think?

The different opinion does not make it a wrong one.  A debate would have been the most mature, sensible option rather than you all jumping on the band wagon and all being so unpleasant. 

I think those this message is aimed at should be ashamed of themselves.  From a 'newbies' point of view, if I were you I would be rather embarrassed.

I must say, there is a stereotype that 'horsey' people can be opinionated and stuck up, something which after reading some of your replies I can really see where these stereotypes come from.  

I trust my grammar and spelling is suitable to you, I am sure you will not hesitate to inform me if not.


----------



## destiny11 (4 December 2008)

Well said


----------



## ischa (4 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
This is what is wrong with it, it was written purely to annoy and upset people.  It was ridiculed because of the spelling (perhaps unfairly) but really OIL!

"Now for all the small mined people who say it was a bad day. how many of you thought it was a bad day when you where shouting for William or when Oil rode such a great round and showed everyone how it should be done? well done Oil! My guess is you didnt think it was a bad day then. If you did then why didnt you bother staying why didnt you get up and leave?"

[/ QUOTE ]

How do you know it was just to upset people??? Maybe I am being naive but I don't think it was.. Yes OK could have maybe been written a bit more tactfully but....

I read it that what Emac thought was that everyone was getting rather OTT about it because of CAC, and although extremely sad other horses have lost their lives at other events and not so much fuss has been made of the actual event.... 

I was gutted to hear about CAC but I do feel that what Emac has posted is to a degree very true..... we are all sad when a horse looses its life at an event but it was just an accident. OK in some peoples view it could have been avoided as there were obviously problems with the degree of difficulty asked at EE. But lets all remember the riders didn't have to jump if they thought it was too difficult, there are enough riders that will speak up when things aren't right and Mary King is one who will speak her mind, remember she wouldn't run at Badminton last year because of the ground!!

YES I agree EE obviously didn't work well, and definitely needs to be changed to work, but lets not give up on it straightaway, the idea is good but it needs reviewing not just slammed in to the ground! Emac is right things that are considered great now often had teething problems the first few times they ran...

And YES I think definitely unfairly re the spelling.... who has the right to ridicule people just because they can't spell? My spellling is all over the shop sometimes... especially when I try to type quickly... I'll never make a secretary!! 
I am all for asking people NOT to post in text speak but as for someone getting hell cos they can't spell is just rather pathetic!...Does it make those people feel big and good about themselves???.... it is such a shame this thread had to deteriorate in the way it has!! 

and really makes me feel rather ashamed to be on this forum if that is what happens.... 

[/ QUOTE ] 
well said


----------



## emac (4 December 2008)

like ive said i was only saying what i think i didnt mean to upset anybody, but if you cant say what you think on here then whats the piont of it?


----------



## nellieelephant (4 December 2008)

I think it would be better if this thread was closed.

I feel for emac and do think it was a bit mean to go on at the op for the spelling, but I think as well that there were a lot of raw emotions and posting this thread was not really appropriate at the time.


----------



## kerilli (4 December 2008)

v[ QUOTE ]
like ive said i was only saying what i think i didnt mean to upset anybody, but if you cant say what you think on here then whats the piont of it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly... we can all say what we think, that's the point of it. 
Your original post, whether you intended it to or not, was quite offensive about other members of the audience at EE, and pretty disrespectful about the loss of Cavi. You came across as rather disregarding the opinions of others, too, imho.
Genuine dyslexics I sympathise with - I realise that it is very frustrating and makes life difficult. However, spellcheckers exist, and all the dyslexics I know use them religiously. Dyslexia is not an excuse for laziness - there is a big difference imho.


----------



## Madam_max (4 December 2008)

Well said.


----------



## kick_On (4 December 2008)

here here....................................

and then thread went very 'lateral' it was very, very funny IMO cos i enjoyed the ALLO ALLO theme....

The problem with written word threads/forums, is you do have to be very careful how you explain your point view, and everybodies point is welcomed. BUT remember, if not correctly written or the point of view is not coherently explained. IT CAN and will be taken and read another way, as folks on here are NOT mind readers............ 
and if things are not written in this manor, these are why IMO 'threads' can go skywards and people pull up sofas get a coffee and see where it goes............

I remind myself this way, it's like a 'debating society at uni'


----------



## kerilli (4 December 2008)

"in this manor", gosh, how very posh you must be.
or do you mean "in this manner"..?









absolutely agree, btw! 'tone' just does not come across on here, and when I read something that has no punctuation to speak off, lots of spelling mistakes, and comes across to me as so disrespectful about what happened to Cavi (and I am one of thousands who are still very upset about that), I will have a bit of a go about it (or assume it's a troll at work... or cover all my bases and do both!)


----------



## kick_On (4 December 2008)

defo top one!!!














 and you found me out, and i put it through spell check, but they don't 'do' grammer very well!!!

and AGAIN i agree with you last sentence............. as there where/are, plenty of other threads running on subject.

I defo have soft spot for MK and her horses


----------



## Nats_uk (5 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
v[ QUOTE ]
like ive said i was only saying what i think i didnt mean to upset anybody, but if you cant say what you think on here then whats the piont of it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly... we can all say what we think, that's the point of it. 
Your original post, whether you intended it to or not, was quite offensive about other members of the audience at EE, and pretty disrespectful about the loss of Cavi. You came across as rather disregarding the opinions of others, too, imho.
Genuine dyslexics I sympathise with - I realise that it is very frustrating and makes life difficult. However, spellcheckers exist, and all the dyslexics I know use them religiously. Dyslexia is not an excuse for laziness - there is a big difference imho. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As I was one of these mean posters ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	








) I feel that I should say something but as always kerilli as voiced what I wanted to say much better then I could put it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Emac, go back and read your original post objectively - you were offensive to people who went to EE and who commented on it here and you seemed to dismiss the horrid accident that lead to Cavy's death lightly - emotions were already running high on here about it which you would have easily seen by the number of various other posts here so perhaps you could have timed and worded your thread better. As for contiuing to be rude and spiteful - the Ello Ello comments and jokes (where I believe both JM07 and Scoopy took the mick out of themselves) were there to make the thread banter more lighthearted and to take away from the bad feeling towards emac


----------



## disco (5 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ the Ello Ello comments and jokes (where I believe both JM07 and Scoopy took the mick out of themselves) were there to make the thread banter more lighthearted and to take away from the bad feeling towards emac 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was me that started Ello Ello and yes your right, I started it to make the thread a little more light hearted - and it worked! 
Speller mistalka's rulley don't butter mae! - they maker vory goat roading!


----------



## emac (5 December 2008)

[/ QUOTE ]
 pretty disrespectful about the loss of Cavi. 

 you seemed to dismiss the horrid accident that lead to Cavy's death lightly 

like i did say i know how Mary feels ive had a horse break its shoulder with me, so no i anit beening disrespectful at all about the loss of Cavi! Yes it was horrid ive never said it was not.



[/ QUOTE ]

_Dyslexia is not an excuse for laziness_ 

and dont you think you think i know that


----------



## Nats_uk (5 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 i really do hate to say it but these thigns happen. it only looks worse than what it was because everyone could see it 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry but in my personal opinion (and obviously a few others on this thread) the tone and content of your original post whose dismissive. As you have said yourself everyone is entitled to their own opinion so how I interpreted your post is my opinion


----------



## emac (5 December 2008)

which is fine but once again just saying what i think


----------



## Zebedee (5 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am a member of several different forums and I really do not think I have seen anything like what I have on this thread.


I trust my grammar and spelling is suitable to you, I am sure you will not hesitate to inform me if not. 

[/ QUOTE ]















I'd hate to see your trust misplaced........


----------

